# Moving to Spain



## spicer187171 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I'm new to the Forum, So I would like to hear from some expats in Spain, as I'm thinking of moving to Huercal Overa. I'm 65 soon and have for many reasons worked, and worked, and no holidays. Anyway I've never been further then Jersey, but next year I'm on the move. I intend to take a 3 week break, to look at a villa with a pool, even though the thought of it scares me. But I want to grab the bull by the horns "no pun intended" and do something special before me and the wife pop off this earth. Does anyone know much about Huercal Overa? and can tell me what's it like, Please. Regards Joe

A


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Get over there and have a look lol!!!! Do some fact finding trips and then maybe rent somewhere for a few months to get a feel for how it is. Hire a car, have a few trips to other areas. It doesnt have to be all or nothing and it doesnt have to be scary. Enjoy the search

Jo xxx


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I totally agree, every adventure starts with some nerves but after a while you'll wonder why you waited.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Spicer were just about to go over and rent we will soon be in limbo here as sold our lovely home. But going to see what a few months in Spain will be like. Hopefully we will come back a for a few months then go back to live forever.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yep, but come with your eyes open!
Read this
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain
And the FAQ's here and see if you like what you read


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We're coming for a winter holiday. See how it pans out. No rushed decisions spent many hours looking up facts bug been there befor after thing everything was ok! But it went up,the creek. Still don't how it will be even with eyes wide open. But think a winter holiday wil not change our lives and we take from there. At our age we take each day as it comes. One at a time.


----------



## spicer187171 (Apr 19, 2015)

jojo said:


> Get over there and have a look lol!!!! Do some fact finding trips and then maybe rent somewhere for a few months to get a feel for how it is. Hire a car, have a few trips to other areas. It doesnt have to be all or nothing and it doesnt have to be scary. Enjoy the search
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, Yes rent first, I like that. I have been watching the TV programme " A place in the sun" and it seems they all have moved to Spain with no regrets, so want am I worried about. Joe x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spicer187171 said:


> Thanks Jo, Yes rent first, I like that. I have been watching the TV programme " A place in the sun" and it seems they all have moved to Spain with no regrets, so want am I worried about. Joe x


 Hhhmm, I'm not a great fan of that program - well its nice to watch, but I dont think its particularly accurate with regards to day to day living and problems.

That said, you have nothing to fear and everything to gain, so go for it. Write a list of things you need, want and things you need to find out about and then do some fact finding trips.

Have a look through the forum for info too. Theres so much on here, although we do get sidetracked a tad on some of the threads lol

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, it annoys me too when they say things like "you'll have no problem extending ...." or "plenty of room for a pool ..." as if it were so simple!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

spicer187171 said:


> Thanks Jo, Yes rent first, I like that. I have been watching the TV programme " A place in the sun" and it seems they all have moved to Spain with no regrets, so want am I worried about. Joe x


Forget it. Those programmes are for those who look at life through rose coloured spectacles. The reality is often far different from what those programmes make things out to be.

Buy a place in Spain - how secure is your water supply? can you get mains electricity? the access roads, are they public highways or are you dependent upon being able to cross the property of other people, how long will it take an ambulance to find you in an emergency? etc.


----------



## spicer187171 (Apr 19, 2015)

Simon22 said:


> I totally agree, every adventure starts with some nerves but after a while you'll wonder why you waited.


Yes Si, your so right. If you never take chances in life, you'll never do anything. Cheers mate.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Do like we did a few years back. Find the general area you think you might like then come over and drive around. For us, we found our retirement town by accident and just drove off the road and investigated then fell in love with Jaca.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Whatever you do pay no attention to programs like 'Place in the Sun',they are utter garbage.Cheap tele at its worst


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Yellow Journalism


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

amespana said:


> Whatever you do pay no attention to programs like 'Place in the Sun',they are utter garbage.Cheap tele at its worst



Nooooo, I wont have that

Worth watching just for Amanda Lamb


----------



## mickeyd72 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Joe,

I'm living in the costa del sol, Spain's great, im sure your going to love it when you come out for your visit. its not the UK so do expect some differences, it is however, still Europe so it does retain a somewhat familiar feel. 

/SNIP/

regards
Mickey


----------

